

Ask HN: Snow Leopard - Lion dilemma  - elb0w

I haven't been a mac user for very long. Recently got tired of no office on Linux so I bought a mac book pro and have been very happy with it.<p>I have been reading a lot about Lion and it seems to get mixed reviews. Are you all as devs happy with the upgrade? If yes/no why?
======
equalarrow
I'm fairly happy. But I've also been using the betas for several months now.

For my day to day (Rails and iOS programming) there isn't a huge difference in
the two.

Obviously Lion has more UI changes than SL. There are some nice little things
- lots more polish. I don't really use the Mission Control stuff on Lion nor
the LaunchPad (gives it iOS app groups/paradigm).

One nice thing about Lion is restarting the machine. You can have it pin the
apps on different desktops on startup and 'resume' where you left off. This
also happens with Terminal - open a new tab and you're in the same dir as the
previous tab.

Some disk access/app launching seems faster in Lion. Other than that, there's
not a lot of stuff that feels different. I suppose you'll have to upgrade at
some point just to not be 'left behind'.

But overall, imo, very similar experience.

------
pdenya
I had to roll back because of some minor issues with my setup but other than
that there's not a big difference. I recommend upgrading.

